# Anyone know where to get these ??



## RBcarving (Feb 19, 2014)

Or what they are officially called ?? 
I need the little splined brass inserts, 1/4" in diameter. By the dozen or hundreds.
Like the ones that are used in appliance knobs.
Thanks,
Brad


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 21, 2014)

http://www.mscdirect.com/product/83295501

If they don't have what your looking for they can probably tell you where to get it


----------



## Kevin (Feb 21, 2014)

I would try smallparts.com for that I'm sure they have them. I know what they are called too I just have to remember . . . . .


----------



## RBcarving (Feb 22, 2014)

I will check on those parts places, but cannot find exactly what I need online.
Jon, sent you a message...but yes, brass is the go to. I have been casting some myself, but was hoping I could find some in bulk to save $$ via time & energy.


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 22, 2014)

RBcarving said:


> Or what they are officially called ??
> I need the little splined brass inserts, 1/4" in diameter. By the dozen or hundreds.
> Like the ones that are used in appliance knobs.
> Thanks,
> ...




I've looked all over and can find the threaded ones left and right but not the splined ones. Have you considered buying a ton of the cheap knobs with that insert in them and just hitting with a hammer to scavenge the insert?


----------



## RBcarving (Feb 23, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> I've looked all over and can find the threaded ones left and right but not the splined ones. Have you considered buying a ton of the cheap knobs with that insert in them and just hitting with a hammer to scavenge the insert?



YES...Yes I have !! ;-)
They have been casting fine, but just thought I would try to step it up a bit by having the insert.,..maybe I'll stick with what Im doing !!

Thanks,
Brad


----------

